# Conte novello De Sade



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> M'infilo per qualche considerazione assolutamente inutile e superflua almeno quanto certi peli che crescono sempre troppo rigogliosi in zone indesiderabili.
> Diciamo di aver assistito ad una discussione tra Catone il Censore e il Marchese de Sade.
> Ora, il patrizio romano ha a cuore la correttezza dei costumi e la loro conservazione, ritiene che siano tanto migliori le tradizioni delle innovazioni perchè, essendo ben rodate, non costituiscono una minaccia al sistema di vita e valori nel quale è cresciuto e che lo rende tranquillo e sicuro all'interno delle robuste mura della sua città.
> Il nobile francese, invece, sperimenta gli eccessi, si corconda di donne lascive e sguaiate e si intrattiene con costoro nelle vie buie e nelle ritirate dei postriboli punici.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2011)

Da Alce Veloce

Ei fu 'sì come immobile
dato il mortal sospiro
il Conte in automobile
si fece un altro giro
Ma le donzelle in pianto
volendolo riavere,
del suo possente scettro
volendo ancor godere,
un voto agli alti cieli
fecero tutte insieme:
prive di vesti e veli
sempre saranno pronte
ad ogni insan voler
per sollazzare il Conte!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Ottobre 2011)

Che poeta straordinario il valente Alce!
E che gran persona!


----------

